# Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler



## novex12 (5. Juni 2011)

*Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hallo,

habe nun für meine Stock Gainward gtx 560 ti einen Kühler gefunden, geholfen hat hierbei folgender Beitrag http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/luftkuehlung/135736-scythe-setsugen-2-auf-palit-gtx-460-a-2.html
und irgendwo eine Aussage das die GTX 560 ti das gleiche PCB Design wie die GTX 460 hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um das zu finden hab ich 2 Wochen lang gesucht weil sonst im Netz nix zu finden war... danke PCGH-Forum




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommen wir zum Einbau, 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das entfernen des Originalkühlers ist nicht besonders schwer, die Plastikhaube mit lüfter ist mit vier kleinen
Kreuzschrauben befestigt, der Alukühler der GPU ist auf der unterseite ebenfals mit 4 kleinen Kreuzschrauben befestigt.
Gainward schmiert ordentlich Wärmeleitpaste auf den Headspreader des Grafikchips, diese klebt am Kühler sehr fest, 
so das man diesen behutsam mit etwas drehen und hebeln schliesslich abnehmen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie man sieht klebt die alte Paste ordentlich aufm Chip, und das nicht zu knapp. Ich habe zu erst rundherum um den Chip mit 
wattestäbchen die herausgequollene WLP weg gemacht. Danach mit feinen Kosmetiktüchern die oberfläche des Chips gereinigt 
bis keine sichtbaren Spuren der WLP (Wärmeleitpaste) zu sehen waren. Da es sich um eine neue Graka handelt war das sehr einfach 
da die WLP noch "flüssig" war. Bei alten Grakas sollte man zu Alkoholhaltigen, nicht fettenden Reinigern greiffen. (Z.b.: Industriereiniger aus der Sprühdose mit Zitrusduft, ja das Zeug heißt wirklich so und es fettet nicht und ist sogar Lack- und Kunststoffverträglich.)

Zu dem sollte man überprüfen ob auf den schwarzen Ram-Chips und den kleineren Spannungswandlern (am hinteren teil der GRaka) Staub oder Fettdapper von Fettfinger bei der Demontage zu sehen sind, wenn ja Säubern weil diese Später mit Kühlkörperchen
beklebt werden sollen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht es dann ungefähr aus, das Bild habe ich geklaut aus dem oberen Beitrag weil ich leider 
im Eifer des Gefechts kein Bild mehr vom bekleben der Kühlerchen geschossen habe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So nach dem die Karte nun ihre Rams und Spawa Kühler hat kommen wir zum vorbereiten des Kühlers.
Am Kühler müssen zwei rechteckige montageplatten mit Hilfe von 4 kurzen Kreuzschlitzschrauben befestigt werden,
am Kühler wird die Platte so montiert das ihr die eingestanzten Buchstaben lesen könnt, die Gainwardkarte verwendet am Kühler die
"A" Löcher, an der GRafikkarte die "A2" löcher.
Noch die beigelegte WLP dünnflächig auf dem gesamten Alukühlkörper des Setsugen 2 auftragen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schon sind wir so weit den Kühler mit der Grafikkarte zu verschrauben. Verwendet hierzu die längeren der zwei Schraubensätze.

Dreht hierzu den Setsugen 2 auf den Kopf und peilt durch die nun auch auf dem Kopf liegende Graka vorsichtig die Löcher A2 an,
dies erfordert meiner Meinung nach etwas geschick, habt ihr die Löcher im Blick legt die Grafikkarte nun vorsichtig ohne zu verrutschen auf den Kühler. Legt nun die Backplate mit der isolierten seite (schwarzer Plastikgnubbel) auf die Grafikkarte, nehmt wieder die A2 Löcher und setzt eine Schraube an, danach kommt die Phase in der meistens alles verrutscht und man nochmal nach justieren muss außer eine 2te Person hilft bei der Montage in dem sie Graka und Kühler ruhig hält. Man muss nun die diagonal gegenüberliegende Schraube Ansetzen. Ist das geglückt einfach die anderen beiden Schrauben vorsichtig immer abwechselnd diagonal eindrehen.


Ich persönlich empfehle die Schrauben nicht bis zum Anschlag ein zu drehen da sonst ein enormer Druck auf manchen Bauteilen herrscht. Dreht vorsichtig alle schrauben so weit fest dass der Kühler fest sitzt und die schrauben sich selbst nicht heraus drehen können. Es soll öfter vorkommen das zu hoher Druck zu Fehlern führt.


----------



## novex12 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Part 2:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So sieht nun euer neuer Kühler auf der GTX 560 ti aus, um nicht mehr als 50 MHZ Coreclock zu erhöhen 
reicht der Stock Slim Line Lüfter von Scythe bei Sommerlichen Temps von 28°C im Zimmer noch aus. 
Allerdings is der Stocklüfter für Silentfans garnix, hohe UPM recht hoher Luftumschlag aber nix im Vergleich
zu einem Normal großen 120mm Lüfter.
Unübertaktet alles sehr leise und auffällig, langweilig ....




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen kommt jetzt auch sowas garnicht mehr ins Case sondern ein Cooler Master Excalibur mit maximal 2200 u/min 
und einem Luftdurchsatz von maximal ~145m³/h was ungefähr das doppelte des Scythe Standardlüfters ist. 

Diese Kombination läuft bisher mit 955 Core, 1900 Shader, 2300MHZ Ram.

Bei Standard Taktung dreht der lüfter kaum bei 1000u/min, unhörbar !


Raumtemperatur 28°C, Gehäuse-Airtemp 29,5°C, Hydro 60%+ (regnerischer/Sonniger Sommertag mit hoher Luftfeuchtigkeit)


*Diverse alte Temperaturwerte wurden entfernt da Zwei Fehler bei der ersten Montage gemacht wurden. 
Zu leicht angezogene Backplate Halterung + zu viel Wärmeleitpaste. 
*
Der Kühler wurde neu montiert, dabei wurde eine neue WLP von Arctic verwendet MX-4!

CORE822/MEM2004/Shad.1645MHZ 0,987V  / Core Temp.


----------



## novex12 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es ist nicht mehr mögliche in der Seitenwand sitzende Lüfter zu montieren !.


System:

MS-TECH VIPER
ASUS P8P67
I5-2500k @ 4,4 ghz
Corsair 1300 DDR 3
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B. 
Gainward GTX 560 ti
Casefan: 2x 120mm Arctic F12 PWM


----------



## Morbol (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Sehr gute Anleitung, danke dafür! 
Ich hab mir bei einem Angebot auch eine Gainward 560 ti geholt, nur ist mir diese viel zu laut. Ist es vielleicht auch möglich die Plastikabdeckung zu entfernen und auf den vorhandenen Kühler einfach einen anderen Lüfter zu befestigen?


----------



## amdfreak (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Dann hast du aber ziemlich üble Temperaturprobleme, weil der eigentliche Kühler der Palit/Gainward-Karte zu schwach ist.


----------



## novex12 (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hallo, der Standardkühler der Stinknormalen Gainwardkarte ist nicht der beste, dennoch macht er eine Übertaktung der Karte um 30 Mhz locker mit. 

Das Problem ist das die Karte ja im Bios die Geschwindigkeit des zur jeweiligen Temperatur X in % hinterlegt hat. 

Z.b. läuft der Lüfter bei Volllast bei einer Temperatur von ca. 75°C bei Standardtakt nur mit ca. 50%. Dies entspricht bei dem Standard Turbinenlüfter
man glaube es kaum einem sehr hohen Luftaustausch da er schon mit 2000upm von seinen maximal 4000upm dreht.

Gainward hat seine im Bios der Grafikkarte hinterlegte Lüftersteuerung auf maximale Geräuschreduktion ausgelegt, die Karte reagiert auch nicht 
immer so wie man es erwarten würde, wenn Belastungen wie Furmark die GPU Temp. auf 95°C treiben, die Karte legt in mir nicht ganz klaren Abständen manchmal nur
Prozentweise mehr Lüfterspeed auf obwohl der Chip kurz vor der Temperaturabschaltung steht. 
Die Folge dessen ist das du ohne ein eigenes erstelltes Lüfterprofil das Softwareseitig über MSI Afterburner gesteuert wird
garnix über 900MHZ übertakten kannst, alles über 850MHZ benötigt einen Austauschkühler wie z.b. den Scythe, ich hab k.a. ob was von Prolimatech  passen würde, da wäre
trial & error angesagt.

Der Kühler der Karte ist nicht zu schwach, der Kühler ist halt nur auf Stock Clocks ausgelegt, und ja die Karte funktioniert auch bei hohen Temperaturen einwandfrei,
nur eben nicht stark übertaktet bei unrealistischen Beanspruchungen wie FURMARK auf X² "BURN THAT SHIT DOWN" Einstellung. 

Lange Rede garkein Sinn, 

1.lass sie so wie sie ist und finde dich mit einem Lüfter rauschen ab was jetzt nicht umbedingt extrem stört, es gibt lautere Karten, im IDLE unhörbar leise ist. 

2.Versuch den Scythe Umbau, wenn du eine Silentlösung suchst die auch Flexibel zum Übertakten taugt, bei Standard Taktung sollte auch ein Be Quiet PWM 
als Ersatzlüfter taugen.

3.Hast du noch Umtauschrecht gib die Karte zurück, leg etwas Geld drauff und Hol dir eine Gainward GTX 560ti Phantom (auch mit 2GB ram zu haben + ultra leise) oder für mehr Power
 ein von vorn herein übertaktetes Modell von MSI die sind nicht leise aber haben power. 

4.Schau dir AMDs 6950 von ASUS mit dem Direct CU II Layout an sehr leise, aber auch sehr groß. 


Die Gainwardkarte ist eher was für kleine Gehäuse, mich hat sie Standardmäßig auch nicht überzeugt hab sie damals gekauft weil nix anderes brauchbares zur Verfügung stand bis 220€,
aber wenn du von einer ATI 5750 auf eine GTX 560 ti umsteigst gibst du die nicht mehr her . 

Hinter her ist man leider immer schlauer wenn man nicht das netz zuvor nach Erfahrungberichten durchsucht, würde mir jetzt auch für mehr Scheine eine ATI 6970 oder eine GTX 570 kaufen oder wahlweise eine gut gekühlte 6950 mit vom Hersteller freigegebenem 6970 alternativ Bios, das Referenzdesign der 6950 doch ganz schön ins Schwitzen kommen. 

Also ich drück dir mal die Daumen das die Karte noch tauschen kannst 

Gruß


----------



## OctoCore (29. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Es scheint zu sein, dass es die Karte mit zwei verschiedenen Lüfterprofilen gibt. Das eine hält die Temperatur unter Furmark bei 80 - 85° C um jeden Preis (auf Kosten der Lautstärke) und das andere ist da großzügiger mit der Temperatur.
Wie auch immer: Der Gainwardkühler ist deutlich unterdimensioniert und schlechter als der Kühler des Referenzdesigns - lauter sowieso. Außer im Idle.
Für Undervolter mag das angehen und ich hab auch ein paar Wochen damit gelebt - aber auf Dauer ist das nichts, nicht einmal bei den Referenzwerten.


----------



## Morbol (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Danke, ich denke ich werde die Karte verkaufen.


----------



## novex12 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hab ich versucht, für einen sage ich mal angemessenen Preis bekommste sie nicht los.

Machst am Ende mehr Geld kaputt als wenn die Karte mit nem neuen Kühler bestückst.

Der Umbau ist auch für einen Laien machbar, wenn keine Hektik aufkommt und alles
Stück für Stück machst easy going.

Aber wenn sowieso zu einer größeren Karte greifen willst und das Geld keine Rolle spielt dann mach es .

Gruß


----------



## Morbol (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*



novex12 schrieb:


> Hab ich versucht, für einen sage ich mal angemessenen Preis bekommste sie nicht los.
> 
> Machst am Ende mehr Geld kaputt als wenn die Karte mit nem neuen Kühler bestückst.
> 
> ...


 
Bin momentan echt am Überlegen was ich machen soll, um den Umbau ansich mach ich mir keinen Kopf, ich mach alles am PC selber, dürfte wie gesagt nicht so schwierig sein. Die Frage ist nur ob es sich lohnt in die Karte Geld zu stecken. Ich hab bei Amazon 149 € für die Karte gezahlt, wenn ich sie für 140 € oder 130 € verkaufen würde, dann wär das ja nicht so ein großer Verlust und ich denke mal das sollte man für die Karte bekommen.


----------



## novex12 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Mir kommt der Verdacht das du eine GTX 560 hast und keine ti... 149€ gibt es die Karte meines Wissens nicht mal auf einem Türkischen Basar, gerne lass ich mich aufklären ^^
der Straßenpreis liegt bei 180-200€ je nach Händler.


----------



## Morbol (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*



novex12 schrieb:


> Mir kommt der Verdacht das du eine GTX 560 hast und keine ti... 149€ gibt es die Karte meines Wissens nicht mal auf einem Türkischen Basar, gerne lass ich mich aufklären ^^
> der Straßenpreis liegt bei 180-200€ je nach Händler.



Hehe, nein das ist schon eine ti, war bei einem Blitzangebot von damals 220 € auf 149 € runtergesetzt, die Karte war bei dem Angebot nach nicht mal 1er Minute ausverkauft.


----------



## novex12 (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Na dann wars auf jeden fall ein guter Deal.


----------



## Morbol (30. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*



novex12 schrieb:


> Na dann wars auf jeden fall ein guter Deal.



Irgendwie hab ich jetzt doch lust bekommen die Karte an ihr Limit zu prügeln, der Scythe muss her! ^^


----------



## OctoCore (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Du kannst die Karte auch so an ihr Limit prügeln - du musst nur den Lüfter auf 100 % setzen. Dann bist du hinterher zwar taub - kennst aber die Hardwaregrenzen. Der Setsugen kann da auch nicht so viel reißen, aber dafür ist er leise (im Vergleich zum Stocklüfter). Den einzigen großartigen Unterschied, den ich nach dem Küghlerwechsel wahrnehmen konnte, war die bessere Taktbarkeit des Speichers, aber das liegt eher an den Kühlkörperchen und nicht am eigentlichen GPU-Kühler.


----------



## Morbol (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Du kannst die Karte auch so an ihr Limit prügeln - du musst nur den Lüfter auf 100 % setzen. Dann bist du hinterher zwar taub - kennst aber die Hardwaregrenzen. Der Setsugen kann da auch nicht so viel reißen, aber dafür ist er leise (im Vergleich zum Stocklüfter). Den einzigen großartigen Unterschied, den ich nach dem Küghlerwechsel wahrnehmen konnte, war die bessere Taktbarkeit des Speichers, aber das liegt eher an den Kühlkörperchen und nicht am eigentlichen GPU-Kühler.



Nur ist gut , ab 70% ist das Teil schon laut wie was weiß ich. ^^
Mal ne andere Frage, würd auch nen Themalright Shaman auf die Karte passen? So nen 140 mm Lüfter macht sich doch bestimmt ganz gut.


----------



## novex12 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Nee die anderen Kühler passen alle nicht wegen dem PCB Layout, außer vielleicht eine von Prolimatech + Lüftern nach Wahl.

Also kleines Update nochmal zur Leistung, ich war beim ersten Einbau etwas zu großzügig was die WLP angeht.

Habe die Originale von Scythe durch die Arctic MX-4 ersetzt, konnte dadurch die Temps in Spielen um 5-8 grad senken, das lag
aber zu mindestens 80% an zu dick aufgetragener Paste.

Ich weiß immer noch nicht was du erwartest Morbol.

Die Karte im Anfangs beschriebenen Setup ist locker auf 975 MHZ zu übertakten das sie in Spielen noch moderat in der Lautstärke bleibt, der Lüfter von Coolermaster ist auschlaggebend.
Ich selbst Spiele schon seit jeher mit Boxen und nicht mit Headset und ich kann auch nicht so aufdrehen das die Wände wackeln.

Lautstärke Fazit: OC deutlich leiser und angenehmer (Luftgeräusch, kein Lüftersurren). Standardtakt fast schon Silent/unhörbar auch mit dem Coolermaster. 

OC Fazit: Furmark mit 1GHZ takt unmöglich, und zwar liegt das im Kern des Kühlers den Heatpipes, diese wurden auf eine maximale TDP von 250 W ausgelegt, TDP der Karte 250W.
Jedes Volt und jedes MHZ mehr steigern diesen Abwärmewert enorm, darum schafft die Karte übertaktet mit dem Kühler keine 2 Minuten Furmark da der TDP deutlich die 250 W übersteigt.

Nur habe ich noch kein Spiel jemals gesehen das es schafft eine Grafikkarte so wie Furmark auszulasten, bei the witcher 2 max Temp. 70°C, Crysis 2 DX 11 67°C, GTA 4 67°C, Heaven Benchmark 1 Stunde 69°C, mit einem Takt von Core986MHZ/Memory2275MHZ/Volt1,062V, Dauerbetrieb Stabil, und keine 100% Fanspeed sondern maximal 75% entspricht ca. 1700-1800 upm.

Thermalright Shaman ist ne andere Klasse, alleine von der größe. Nur Referenz PCB.

Gruß


----------



## Morbol (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*



novex12 schrieb:


> Ich weiß immer noch nicht was du erwartest Morbol.



Geht mir hauptsächlich darum, dass die Graka so leise wird wie es geht, hatte vorher ne 4850 Golden Sample von Gainward und die war unter Last nicht zu hören. OCen würd ich die halt nur so weit, wie es noch leise geht (nach deinem Bericht also wohl etwa 900 MHz). Werd mir dann jetzt den Scythe Setsugen 2 holen, gibt ja anscheinend sonst keine Alternativen.


----------



## novex12 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Mir sind bisher keine weiteren Bekannt, beim Lüfter kannst halt experimentieren aber vergess nicht die Scythe halteklammern mit zu bestellen, gibst typ A und typ B musst mal gucken welche
die größere Variante ist, diese passt dann auch für Lüfter mit Turmbohrungen. 

Scythe hat auch einen passenden Lüfter im Angebot, Caseking.de » Lüfter » Scythe » Scythe Slip Stream 120mm SY1225SL12H-P - High-RPM PWM Fan
Das teil hat nochmal 50m³/h mehr als der Coolermaster Excalibur . Werde mir den wohl auch kommen lassen klingt viel versprechend, nur die Lebensdauer ist wegen dem Gleitlager wohl nicht so lang wie bei Coolermaster.

Gruß


----------



## ubuntu1001 (1. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hab den auch als Ersatzkühler, funkt super


----------



## wuschi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

hat die gainward golden sample das gleiche layout? und sin enermax tb silence dafür zu empfehlen?


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Die haben alle das gleiche Layout - allerdings hat die GS einen besseren Kühler ab Werk. Von daher fällt der Vorteil gegenüber der 560 Ti (ohne Namenszusatz) mit schlapperem Kühler wohl kleiner aus.


----------



## wuschi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

jop kann mir vorstellen das der kühler (hab die gtx560ti)besser ist trozdem werd ich mir einen drauf bauen weil er mir doch bisl zu laut aufdreht der standart lüfterkannst du mir n guten lüfter empfehlen ?


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hast du jetzt die 560 Ti wie novex12 oder die 560 ti GS?
Wie auch immer - ich habe die gleiche Karte wie novex.
1. Versuch - Haube ab und einen 120er Lüfter angeklemmt. Enermax Cluster mit 1200 umin bei 12 V und relativ leise dabei. Das war nix - bei 95° und steigend hab ich den Furmark-Test beendet. Der Kühler der Karte braucht Druck und ein 120er pustet auch einfach zu viel Luft vorbei.

2. Versuch - zwei Enermax 80 mm mit Drehzahlpoti per Heißkleber zu einem Block zusammengefasst und mit den Potis so eingestellt, dass bei Spielen die Lautstärke dem Werkslüfter entsprach. Auf Furmark habe ich mal wegen der mangelnden automatischen Regelung der Lüfter verzichtet. Schon besser - bei gleicher Lautstärke ein paar Grad kühler oder bei ähnlicher Temperatur etwas leiser.

Wer die GoldenSample-Version hat, ist ja schon mit zwei Lüftern und einem besseren Kühlkörper ausgestattet. 
Was man auf jeden Fall versuchen sollte: Kühler runter, die alte Paste abkratzen und durch neue WLP ersetzen. Bei mir hatte der Kühler an keiner Stelle Kontakt mit dem GPU-Heatspreader - der war durch durch eine mindest 0,1 mm dicke Schicht vom Kupferboden des Kühlers isoliert. Damit kann man sicher noch ein paar Grad rausholen, sogar wenn man billige WLP benutzt.

3. Versuch - Icy-Vision-Kühler gekauft, ein wenig gedremelt - passt, wackelt nicht und ist bei 5 V so gut wie nicht (offener Aufbau) oder garnicht (verrammeltes Gehäuse) hörbar. Und trotzdem 15 bis 20° geringere Temperatur bei Games.

Es gibt mehrere Kühler, die ohne Bastelei auf die Gainward 560 Ti passen - aber die sind zum Teil zu schlapp, dass sie sich lohnen würden (eher was für die 460, 550 oder 560 ohne Ti). Da bleiben der Setsugen 2 und der Thermalright Spitfire über. Der Spitfire kühlt mit Lüfter so gut wie der Shaman, aber das ist ein so mächtiges Teil (vor allem mit aufgeschnalltem Lüfter), der passt nicht in jedes Gehäuse.


----------



## wuschi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

der spitfire ist ja riesig der würde sicher mit meinem megahalems kolidieren deswegen werd ich den setsugen nehmen...^^


----------



## OctoCore (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Du kannst ihn ja so einbauen, dass er über den Steckplätzen schwebt. Keine Sorge - die Karten passen darunter. Nur wenn du dann Karten tauschen willst, musst du vorher die Grafikkarte ausbauen. 
Aber ich habe ihn auch nicht genommen - das war mir irgendwie zu viel Kühler am Stück.


----------



## Morbol (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

So heute im Laden den Setsugen 2 gekauft, war nur 2 € teurer als der billigste im I-Net also mal mitgenommen. Verbaut hab ich ihn auch schon, allerdings mit original Lüfter, muss mir erst die Klemmen und nen neuen Lüfter besorgen. Bin momentan noch am rum testen, bisher nur moderat auf 900 MHz übertaktet, ohne Probleme.

edit: Wie hoch habt ihr die Karte eigentlich gebracht? Letzter Versuch bei mir war 940 MHz Chiptakt, ohne Spannungserhöhung, werd jetzt erstmal schluss machen, bis der richtige Lüfter da ist.


----------



## wuschi (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*



OctoCore schrieb:


> Du kannst ihn ja so einbauen, dass er über den Steckplätzen schwebt. Keine Sorge - die Karten passen darunter. Nur wenn du dann Karten tauschen willst, musst du vorher die Grafikkarte ausbauen.
> Aber ich habe ihn auch nicht genommen - das war mir irgendwie zu viel Kühler am Stück.



hab eh keine weiteren karten im pc ausser die soundkarte aber es gibt ih net bei alternate also nehm ich den scythe und die enermax tb silence...bestelle bei alternate da ich net aus deutschland bin und noch nie probleme mit versand usw hatte


----------



## novex12 (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Kleines Update zu Setsugen 2 + PWM Coolermaster Excalibur + Fehlerhafte Montage.

Habe wohl den Fehler gemacht den Kühler nicht wie ein Bekloppter fest zu schrauben + etwas zu viel WLP (habe mich am orginal Kühler orientiert das war wohl nicht so gut).

Der Kühler kühlt wesentlich besser wenn er korrekt montiert wurde , habe vorsichtshalber alles was ich vorher zu Temps geschrieben hab entsorgt.

Nun teste ich ungern mit Furmark wenn es ans übertakten geht, weil einem einfach ohne Vorwarnung die Spawas durch knallen können, drum nehme ich in der Regel
um Spielelast + DX11 stabilität zu testen Heaven Benchmark von Unigine in der Free Version.

Kein Vergleich zu vorher, vorher waren große Lüfterdrehzahlen von nöten die Karte bei Spielelast zu kühlen, die Idle Temp ist auch um 5°C runter, mein FAIL.

Je Einstellung wurden ungefähr 3 Durchläufe des Benchmarks gefahren, davor wurde die Karte ausgiebig mit dem Klassiker GTA 4 3 Stunden lang durch meine Lieblings Downsampling Einstellung gequält (2100x1314, 8x ASF) hier war die Temp. bei max 71°C  (986MHZ/MEM2275/1.062V), zu vor etwas Crysis 2 DX11 max. Temp. 70°C.

Der Lüfter dreht maximal mit ca. 1300 UPM (Standard BIOS der Gainward als Lüfterregelung), mir war es kaum möglich die Karte jetzt noch aus dem System raus zu hören.

Hier Screenshots aus NVIDIA Inspector, Zimmertemperatur 23°C, Gehäuse Coolermaster 			*CM 690 II

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Also absolut Silent mit dem passenden Lüfter bei Spielen. 

Unter Furmark muss selbst mit Standardtakt der Coolermaster mit mindestens 1500 UPM laufen um die Karte 5 Minuten auf maximal 82°C zu halten.

Bei maximal Drehzahl schafft er immerhin 74°C über 5 Minuten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich teste leider nicht weiter, da mir der Kühler ausgelastet und meine Graka zu kostbar ist um sie mit Sinnlosen Furmark Runs zu zerstören, das wird erst passieren
wenn mir jemand ein Spiel zeigt das diese Leistung abverlangt .

Gruß


----------



## Morbol (2. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Ich bin bei 950 MHz leider aus dem Futuremark rausgeflogen, allerdings ohne die Spannung anzuheben und mit diesem Standard Slim Lüfter. Hoffe da geht noch was sobald mein Slip Stream da ist.


----------



## wuschi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

@novex12 wie haste den lüfter an den pwm anschluss der graka bekommen mit nem adapter oder mit was selbst gebasteltem?


----------



## novex12 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hab mir von Gelid einen gesleavten Adapter  dazu gekauft, manche Wahnsinnigen reden davon die Plastik Buchse von der Graka
abzuziehen die Pins zu verbiegen und den Standardstecker drauf zu quetschen... wird beim Setsugen2 kaum funktionieren da selbst der Micro PWM Stecker mit verbauten Kühler nur mit Hilfe einer Spitzzange + Schraubendreher zu stecken ist. Der verfügbare Platz von Graka Buchse zum Kühler hat ungefähr dieselbe größe wie der Micro PWM Stecker, man brauch etwas Geschick und Geduld. Zu dem muss nur eine
Lötstelle auf dauer nicht mitmachen und schon darfste auf dem scheiss Stromanschluss vom Lüfter rumlöten.

Die 2,99€ ohne Versand lohnen sich für den sichere Anschluss. 
Adapter gibst in Germany nur bei Aquatuning, zumindest sagt das Geizhals und Google, vielleicht kann ein anderer Shop
auch bestellen k.a. Aquatuning -Your watercooling and modding distributor - Gelid VGA PWM Adapter 81122


Zum Overklocken, kann ich nur die von mir zuletzt geposteten Screenshots empfehlen, diese sind zu 100% stabil, funktioniert alles im Heaven Benchmark Loop. Allerdings empfehle ich zum Overclocken grundsätzlich den schwachen Slim Lüfter gegen was ober 100m³/h zu ersetzen, einfach nur um auch mal bei höheren Umgebungstemps genug Abwärme weg zu bekommen, bei stärkerer Spannungsanhebung
wird der Standardlüfter sowieso unerträglich laut, dies bei maximalen 69m³/h bei um die 2000UPM. 


Leider steigt meine Karte oberhalb der 1,1Volt bei 1000MHZ Core aus, und zwar richtig, GPU schaltet sich komplett ab, Mainboard bringt
Fehler Beeps, PC schaltet sich nach einer Minute aus. Dies passiert nach 10 min Heaven Bench, 3D Mark 11 hab ich sie bis aus 1,1 GHZ hoch prügeln können. Allerdings packt das der Setsugen auch nicht mehr anständig zu kühlen, Temps bis zu 82°C.


Der Spitfire ist ja mal nur ein krankes Teil, für leichte Übertaktung sicher goil, nur wenn es an Spannungserhöhung geht 
muss man schon wieder was basteln um die Spawas und Rams zu kühlen, da diese keinen Airflow abbekommen.
Große CPU Towerkühler kannste mit dem Teil aber auch vergessen, was ihn eigentlich grundsätzlich durchfallen lässt,
außer man setzt auf diese kompakten Waküs von Corsair oder ähnlich, diese sollen aber im Betrieb teilweise im IDle
lauter sein als so mancher Tower Kühler.


----------



## wuschi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

ok hm bei alternate gibts den leider net wo ich ihn bestell den kühler hab eh ne manuelle lüfersteuerung ...hab meine im mom auf 900/2100/1800 laufen und bin damit bislang zufrieden und als lüfter hab ich mir enermax tb silence dazu genommen sind die zu empfehlen?


----------



## novex12 (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Joah, kenne den nicht aber vom Luftdurchsatz her gut. Lasse halt lieber die Graka, die Drehzahl regeln, selbst merkt man es meisten erst wenn es zu spät ist wenn die
Temps zu hoch sind. Für 900 MHZ kannst auch von Noctua oder anderen Herstellern was nehmen der Noctua NF P 12 1300 habe ich probiert der is nochmal leiser. Allerdings kaum ein unterschied zum schnell drehenden Excalibur. Das ist echt so minimal. Ultra Silent dann z.B. Noiseblocker X-1 Silentfan mit 1000 UPM. Nur ist dann halt nix mit großartig die Spannung hochsetzen. 

Kannst ja mal ausprobieren wie weit die Karte es dann mit dem Enermax aushält.


----------



## sfc (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Danke für deinen Erfahrungsbericht. Ich habe das Ding auch mal bei ner Amazon-Aktion für 150 Euro für meinen Zweitrechner gekauft. Unter Last ist das Teil wirklich unerträglich laut! Werde es dir vielleicht nachmachen.


----------



## wuschi (3. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

das mit der reglung mach ich immer so wenn ich grad am surfen bin oder so dreh ich die lüfterrunter bis sie unhörbar sind und wen ich zogge dreh ich sie halt auf und die enermax hab ich ausserdem genommen weil ich 4 der nheme für den rest des pcs und ich ein max budget von 100 hab zzgl versand +-10% da waren die nocthua zu teuer


----------



## Morbol (4. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Kleines update, fahre jetzt 945 MHz Core Clock und 2200 MHz Memory Clock, bei max 1025 mV Core Voltage, dabei gehen die Temperaturen im Futuremark nicht über 78°. Der neue Lüfter wurde heute leider noch nicht verschickt, wollte den eigentlich auch von der Graka regeln lassen, aber der Adapter ist leider ausverkauft. Werde dann wohl bisschen basteln müssen, denke ich werde den mini pwm Anschluss des original Lüfters mit dem Slip Stream Lüfter verbinden.


----------



## novex12 (5. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

dann probier furmark lieber nicht, gruß


----------



## Huax (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Gibt es noch andere Kühleralternativen für die Karte die da mithalten können und nicht so weit richtung Gehäusewand herausragen?  
Oder benutzt Gainward nen eigenes PCB Design, wo nicht alle normalen 560ti-kompatiblen Kühler draufpassen?

Grüßli


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*



Huax schrieb:


> Oder benutzt Gainward nen eigenes PCB Design, wo nicht alle normalen 560ti-kompatiblen Kühler draufpassen?



Genau so ist es.


----------



## Huax (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Das ist doch ******* 
Aber danke für die Antwort...

Gibts irgendwo ne Liste mit kompatiblen Kühlern, oder kann man irgendwie erkennen, welche draufpassen und welche nicht?


----------



## OctoCore (9. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Die Kühler, die für eine Gainward/Palit 560Ti lohnen, stehen alle in diesem Thread hier. Es gibt noch eine Handvoll mehr, aber die taugen eher für schwächere Gainward-Karten - die 460er und die 560 ohne TI. Das Design ist bei den 1GB460/560/Ti identisch. Kannst ja mal >hier< schauen - damit sind soweit alle Kühler durch - zumindest die, die ohne Bastelarbeiten passen.


----------



## Huax (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Danke nochmal!

Weißt du / jemand auch wie weit genau der Setsugen vom Board aus richtung Seitenwand ragt, oder genauer ob da beim Haf-X noch Platz für den Gehäuselüfter ist?

Grüßli


----------



## Morbol (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hab mal bei mir nachgemessen, vom Board aus sind es 16,5 cm.


----------



## Huax (10. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Danke 

Das passt zum Glück noch ganz knapp dann mit dem Gehäuselüfter.


----------



## Huax (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hmm.. nochmal ne doofe Frage, weils mir irgendwie unklar ist und das beim basteln merken doof sein könnte...

Passt das mit dem Lüfteranschluss und dem Setsugen2 auch ohne diesen Gelid-Adapter oder passt der Stecker da sonst nicht drauf? 

Grüßli


----------



## Zyklon83 (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*



Huax schrieb:


> Hmm.. nochmal ne doofe Frage, weils mir irgendwie unklar ist und das beim basteln merken doof sein könnte...
> 
> Passt das mit dem Lüfteranschluss und dem Setsugen2 auch ohne diesen Gelid-Adapter oder passt der Stecker da sonst nicht drauf?
> 
> Grüßli



Nein der stecker wird sonst nicht auf die Graka passen.

*Graka 2 Pin anschluss*, *Setsugen 2 3Pin anschluss.

*Oder man nimmt so etwas!!!!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huax (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Die Pin-Anzahl ist nicht das Problem, die Karte hat nen PWM Anschluss und der Lüfter den ich draufsetz auch - nur ist genug Platz?


----------



## novex12 (6. September 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

So nun ein kleines Update,


die Karte läuft weiterhin stabil mit 1,050Volt, 975Mhz/2250Mhz.

Die Sommertage im Süden waren extrem, 30°C Raumtemperatur 70% Luftfeuchte.

Der Alptraum um Abwärme weg zu Pusten.


Gespielt wurde: 

GTA 4, EFLC Ballad of Gay Tony, 2100x1314 Downsampling in so hohen Details das 40FPS noch drin waren.

ANNO1404 in maximalen Einstellungen.

Mass Effect 2 2100x1314 Downsampling getweakt über den Nvidia Inspector mit 16xMSSA (glaube ich) und nem haufen anderem Kram der extrem an der GPU zerrt.


Anno und GTA lasten die CPU zusätzlich aus, also konnte ich somit auch das Gesamtkühlkonzept bewerten.


GTA 4 nullproblemo, 68°C max.

ANNO 1404, krasse, 74°C max.

Mass Effect 2, überraschende 76°C max.


Gehäusetemp. war bei 38°C, CPU Temp. max bei Anno1404 60°C. 




Ich persönlich empfinde solche Temperaturen durchaus als Extrembedingung und muss sagen dass die Grafikkarte, wohl auch wegen dem luftigen Gehäuse, 
einen recht kühlen Kopf behalten hat.


Benchmarks wurden keine verwendet, soll doch wer anders seine Hardware bruzeln !!! 

Und wenn meine Hardware bruzelt dann will ich mir wenigstens keinen Pelz besetzten Ring anschauen !!!!



Gruß


----------



## Huax (25. September 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hab es gerade endlich mal gebastelt.
1.025v + Standardtakt
Setsugen2 + Excalibur
FurMark 83°C mit geschlossenem Gehäuse

Mal schauen was da an Spannung und Takt noch geht - FurMark werd ich dann aber wohl auslassen.

Grüßli


----------



## novex12 (26. September 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Denk dran MSI Afterburner installieren und eigenes Lüfterprofil erstellen. Das Gainwardprofil kannst knicken mit nem ersatzlüfter.
Vom Biosflashen hab ich zu viel schiss... also gleich dort das Lüfterprofil ändern is mir zu heikel.

Warum du 1.025V einstellst bei Standardtakt checke ich aber nicht, da sind es bei mir 0,987 V und das läuft.
Mehr Volt = mehr Hitze. Ohne Takterhöhung sinnfrei. 

975MHZ, 1,050V, 2250MHZ Memory

Afterburner Screen meiner Lüfterdrehzahlkurve



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Einstellung taugt auch für Furmark, 
allerdings maximal 3Minuten dann stehen 95°C auf der Uhr.



Gruß


----------



## Huax (29. September 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Da war noch alles auf Grundeinstellungen.. das Lüfterprofil von der Karte selbst scheint gar nicht so schlecht, lässt sie bis 82-84°C hochgehen und pumpt dann immer weiter in den Lüfter.

Inzwischen bin ich bei
870mhz
1,025v
2050mhz (da aber noch nicht viel rumprobiert)
so läuft die Karte auch stabil ( mit Bad Company 2 getestet).
Sobald ich aber versuch auf die 880mhz core zu gehen macht sie nach nen paar Min spielen schlapp... Benchmarks laufen dagegen durch, aber das bringt ja leider nichts 

ps: beim Zocken bleibt sie dauerhaft unter 70°C und ist dazu schön leise


----------



## TFTP100 (29. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hi! Tolle Anleitung! Mich würde interessieren wie lange die Karte mit dem setsugen 2 ist, weil ich bedenken hab es passt nicht in mein Fractal Define R3. Wäre super wenn du mal messen könntest


----------



## novex12 (30. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Sersen, sry zu faul zum messen, die Karte nimmt in der Länge keinen Millimeter zu !

Nur musst du die tiefe (aus Richtung Mainboard bzw. Casewand beachten) Sollten CPU Kühler mit einer höhe von 160mm (Scythe Mugen 2 usw.) in das Gehäuse
passen gibst mit der "tiefe" keine Probleme. Der Setsugen 2 trägt vom Mainboard aus betrachtet ca. 150mm auf.

Nur sei zu beachten das mit Setsugen 2 kein Fullsize (25mm) Lüfter mehr in die Seitenwand geschraubt werden kann. Ich habe diesen damals nach außen verfrachtet und
mit einem Metallluftfilter in Schwarz versehen. Man musste halt entweder ein kleines Loch in die Seitenwand bohren, oder je nach ausschnitt das flache kabel am Lüfter Rahmen
ins Gehäuse friemeln ohne die Adern zu quetschen. allerdings half der Seitenlüfter nur im Sommer wirklich etwas, zu dem Zeitpunkt war es noch das MS-Tech Viper Gehäuse.

Viel effektiver sind Gehäuse mit einem Lüfter unten, der Kamin effekt ist einfach das non Plus Ultra ! Nur drauff achten das der Lüffi unten einen Staubfilter hat, wenn nicht kann man
im Gehäuse nach Wollmäusen jagen.

Momentan hab ich direkt neben einer ASUS GTX 570 DC II Tripleslotkühler einen Scythe Slipstream 800u/min auf 600u/min gedrosselt, Temperaturmäßig bringt es irgendwie kaum was da von
unten ein 140mm Noctua Lüfter je nach Temp. die ******** aus dem Case bläst xD...


Okay ich schweife schon wieder ab ^^


----------



## Yibby (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gainward/Palit  gtx 560 ti mit Scythe Setsugen 2 als Ersatzkühler*

Hey, ich hab mir jetzt auch den Setsugen 2 für die GTX560 ti geholt. Nun hab ich mich gefragt, wie weit ich die Schrauben reindrehen soll. Die Schrauben haben ja nur ein kurzes Gewinde am Ende und soll ich dieses komplett reindrehen ? Die Backplate biegt sich schon, wegen dem Abstandshalter in der Mitte.
Zuerst hatte ich den Kühler viel zu lose (90Grad Temps unter Last), dann fester gezogen und bin jetzt bei 80Grad unter Last. Ich hab aber das Gefühl, dass ist noch zu schlecht und vielleicht braucht der Kühler noch mehr druck auf die GPU ?


----------

